# Medge Platform and cases for DX, (ANN are you out there>?>)



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay this is for Anne and those of you that asked.

I got one of my Medge Platform the executive case today.. (Pebbled Fuschia).. want you to know I love the cases... nice and sturdy.. as a side note I took mine out of the amazon case and it took a good 15 minutes to get it free.. I was worried I was going to break the Kindle!! It was not easy to move the lever.. maybe I got a bad one but as far as DX I am done with hinges.. I notice that no one but amazon is using them for the DX, Medge does not use them either...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia: I finally found your post  I have already ordered a marbled red Medge Platform Case. I am so happy to hear that you love it. Sugar said she loved hers so I ordered mine then. Thank you for letting me know about the Medge Platform Case.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I would imagine m-edge just doesn't have a supply of the new hinges yet. :\
A coworker got a DX and the new Amazon case [with hinges] and it works extremely well. Actually, with the new magnet closures in the DX case, it would actually be slightly tempting to get the Amazon case for the DX. It works really well, and is one of the things I liked about the stock cover that came with my Sony 500 when I had one


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

patrickb said:


> I would imagine m-edge just doesn't have a supply of the new hinges yet. :\
> A coworker got a DX and the new Amazon case [with hinges] and it works extremely well. Actually, with the new magnet closures in the DX case, it would actually be slightly tempting to get the Amazon case for the DX. It works really well, and is one of the things I liked about the stock cover that came with my Sony 500 when I had one


I have the Amazon Cover for the DX and I like it. I also liked the Amazon cover for the K2.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, I think the hinges work great on my Prodigy K2 cover.

Patricia, just curious... are you still a marketer for Oberon?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Other than the fact it just comes in black, I love the cover for kindle 2 that amazon put out. Like the hinges and the simple design that just makes it look like a book cover. I never understand when people complain about hinges. Its a nice design.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Other than the fact it just comes in black, I love the cover for kindle 2 that amazon put out. Like the hinges and the simple design that just makes it look like a book cover. I never understand when people complain about hinges. Its a nice design.


I agree I love the hinges.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Patrick  thanks for asking...

NOT to be picky , but just an FYI, my name is not Patricia (no worries ,common mistake) its Patrizia (Pa treat zee ah) or you can call me Zia. 

just so it's clear I am not now or every have been  a "marketer"  for Oberon at all.. 

I own a PR company  and my husband and I also own a restaurant here in NC, I happen to like the products alot and have a good rapport with them, I guess with both of us being small business owners we have developed a mutual respect and I not only LOVE the products but they are FANTASTIC people.. it is a small company out of CA, a brother and sister and a handful of employees, that love with they do... I love helping an American company who is making American products.  So I pass along info to keep some of their questions at bay since they are so small and am glad to do it.  They give me info to tell you guys... and if course they are wanting buyers to be happy..

 I admit Oberon is my favorite product.. no secrets there though .. LOVE them. But I have many many Medge and  a few Trendy Digital products as well.

short answer  I do not work for Oberon  I work for myself. 

As far as the hinges.. sorry but for ME.. (and this is just me) I just have a hard time with them.... I was told by Medge (not sure if they knew) but the woman I spoke to said as far as she knew they had no plans to use the hinge for the DX, I dont' know if she was right or if its a patent issue.. not sure.. maybe they will work that out and add them for those that love them.

I KNOW some people love it.. on my K2 I do like the GO cover and found that one I had no issue with.. 

For me with the DX a hinge makes more sense then the K2, but I just have a hard time with them, liningi them up.. taking them out.. 

It took me forever to get mine out of the case for amazon, I DO like the magnet feature but and its possible I got one that just was not easily moved.. or it could be the long nails because I had a hard time.. which is good if you dont remove it.. so it depends on the use of course.

I do like the Medge platforms though.. that thing has been terrific, I was worried about the DX one but it turned out great.. very sturdy


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

oops, sorry, my mothers name is Patricia, so, I reverted to habit. 

$.02:
As for 'working for Oberon...' You do PR work for Oberon and they've paid you for that PR, right? [cash, or goods]
I think most people would call that a paid representative, and while I certainly have no problem with that, I think it's only fair for you to disclose that fact in your messages when discussing Oberon or competing products.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I received a cover for the K1 when I beta tested them as did 30 other people., before they went to market... and a K2 cover as a gift last year in sky blue as a thank you for everything I did in the last year.. which was unexpected. Because I helped find and provide the beta testers for them at no charge or cost. simply because I wanted too.

I mean no disrespect but if you have problem with my posts feel free to avoid them.. I also talk about decalgirl and Medge quite a bit too.. and FYI they do not "pay' me either.

NEITHER of these were secrets.. since all the beta testers were able to discuss it once it was green lit.. and the sky blue cover I posted PHOTOS of on here letting people know it was a new color coming out.. I have not NOW or ever been secretive about it...

Last time I checked this post was created to give my view on the Medge Platform, which I liked.. I make sure my Oberon posts and updates are marked as OBERON so those that would prefer not  to be updated can avoid them.

I will say it one last time , I live in NC, I own a public relations company and part owner in a restaurant, I am self employed.  LOCALLY..


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Patrizia, I do think you've been open about your informal relationship with Oberon, and I see no need to caveat your posts with a disclaimer about it. So, please carry on as you were, folks.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you so much Harvey... It was starting to feel hostile and that is one of the MANY things I love about this board.. its never hostile.. I dint mind disclosing anything, I have never hid a thing when it comes to my posts.. to be accused of such is really surprising to me, I really appreciate your post!

I am now done addressing is, as per your request (and to my relief)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

HEY thanks to whoever put the picture of the platform up on my post.. MUCh appreciated!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow whoever put the pics in my post thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the looks of that platform case.

One thing I discovered instantly with the DX: I need to read it propped up on something. It is too heavy to hold easily (the way I hold my K2). The platform case has a lot of appeal for that reason. I am not quite sure how well the fold back Oberon would work (but I am waiting to see the pics).

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like the looks of that platform case.
> 
> One thing I discovered instantly with the DX: I need to read it propped up on something. It is too heavy to hold easily (the way I hold my K2). The platform case has a lot of appeal for that reason. I am not quite sure how well the fold back Oberon would work (but I am waiting to see the pics).
> 
> L


Since the DX is so much larger I need the platform case to hold it up. I cannot wait to see what Oberon comes up with. I also cannot wait for Decal Girl to come up with the skins.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Patrizia, one thing you didn't mention, that I'd really like to know about this emedge platform case, does it have the space for the light? Because I don't use it, and as big as the thing is I don't want an extra edge there.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> [/url]


That looks so nice


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie

I am with you a prop up is a must!!!

Sweetie.. here is the ledge.. they do have it but it seems less in size then the K2 one.. I think all the covers have the light option but its actually kind of nice on the DX case if you want to hold it.. here are the photos

As you can see you can also put it on both sides.. of course if you put the ledge at the top you can't touch the buttons so that only works if you are using TTS (which I do and turned down so it can turn pages for me in fast mode)

Hope these help.. if you need others let me know.. but the case is VERY sturdy.. I am impressed with it.. I have talked to Don and they are going to try to come up with a platform for the DX..

UPDATE: I just talked to Becca on the platform.. they want a case that an do a reading type one and a platform for a side case since they can't do the flip top because of all the wrap designs.. but for me that works as well.. I will keep you posted. So you can have one cover that will do both


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I almost ordered the platform by accident, but I was afraid it wouldn't work for me so I canceled the order (thanks M-Edge for the great, quick response!) and I got the Executive Jacket instead. I would need the case to stand on a bed, which is a surface that may be uneven, so I feared that it wouldn't stand up. A side view of the case when standing would be really helpful, if anyone has one?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can take one in little while but for a bed it would not work very well I am afraid


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Patrizia. That's what I figured. Since it appears to stand very upright, I figured the distance between the front where the Kindle is and where the "lid" of the case is folded back had to be short. Wouldn't stand up on uneven surfaces.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My Marble Red Medge Platform Case for my DX came today. I love it . I was surprised that it came so soon. Now I am waiting for Oberon to come out with there DX Cover.


----------



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

I just received my M-Edge platform case for the DX too (black pebbled). I love the nice smell of leather on it. I like the slots and pockets inside for cards and papers and the pen holder strap thing. I found that the case was quite stiff and I had to hyperbend it back and forth a few times before it would stay upright for me. Also I had to do the same with the strap before inserting it backwards into the slot. Until I did this the case has the tendency to want to lean forward and let kDX fall on its face. It all works fine now.

I live in NC and I ordered using standard shipping - it arrived at my door in 1 day!! FAST shipping.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the fuschia M-edge color.  Wish they hadn't abandoned their K1 customers.  If I buy a DX some time in the next 3 months, I will likely buy the fuschia M-edge platform.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey for putting the picture and link in my post.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Anne said:


> My Marble Red Medge Platform Case for my DX came today. I love it . I was surprised that it came so soon. Now I am waiting for Oberon to come out with there DX Cover.


The marble red looks really nice


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MarthaT said:


> The marble red looks really nice


It is beautiful.


----------



## nancyney (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, This is the first time I have posted, but I have reading these boards ever since I ordered the DX, which came last Friday.  I ordered the Pebbled Fuchia platform case which should come today.  It looks beautiful, Patrizia, thanks for posting the photo. I am waiting impatiently for the Oberon DX covers to come out.  I am having a devil of a problem deciding which one I want.  In the meantime, I am going to order two large journals.  I have four picked out but I am having problems deciding.  You people have made a monster out of me.  I love these boards; I am totally addicted.  

Nancy in Los Angeles


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Anne said:


> It is beautiful.


Looks good, although a bit pricey.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nancyney said:


> Hi, This is the first time I have posted, but I have reading these boards ever since I ordered the DX, which came last Friday. I ordered the Pebbled Fuchia platform case which should come today. It looks beautiful, Patrizia, thanks for posting the photo. I am waiting impatiently for the Oberon DX covers to come out. I am having a devil of a problem deciding which one I want. In the meantime, I am going to order two large journals. I have four picked out but I am having problems deciding. You people have made a monster out of me. I love these boards; I am totally addicted.
> 
> Nancy in Los Angeles


Hi Nancy, welcome! Glad to have you here. Congratulations on your new Kindle and congratulations on posting.

Like you, I am eagerly awaiting the Oberon DX covers before I make any purchases...

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

NANCY.. . love YOUR FUR BABY!! I am the mom of two Bichons myself.. so your photo made me smile.. welcome to the boards.. be careful here though we love to help you spend your cash$$$$ 
Wait until the new oberon covers are out in a few weeks.. LOL..  we are bad influences


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

i'm a bit concerned about this case (ordered but haven't received it yet). It seems they didn't elongate the clasp so that it's platform mode looks like it might be bit precarious for uneven surfaces. (there's nothing i'd like to avoid more that an expensive, delicate, item threatening to topple over any second.) 

I was thinking that if you were to simply add an extension you could make it as versatile as you want. All you would need is a piece of material that would fit snuggly it the clasp holder, then punch a hole in the leather clasp (like a belt)) to attach the extension to it.

Of course this is a lousy hack but it seems like it would not be so terribly intrusive. 

It's just that there are no other platform cases at this point and the only other way would be to use a copy holder which is more to lug around.

The truth is they screwed up. (i've been seeing this a lot recently. is there something in the water? )


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you dont need to do that.. mine fits fine although its not as close as the other one with the K2 but I have used mine with the tab with no problems at all.  (I am not about to punch holes into my cases.. for me that would be a disaster)  Why would you think it wouldn't be long enough??

But I have to be honest no way would I put my DX on an uneven surface.. Oberondesign.com is coming out with a combo cover and platform (but not a flip top) should be early July


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> you dont need to do that.. mine fits fine although its not as close as the other one with the K2 but I have used mine with the tab with no problems at all. (I am not about to punch holes into my cases.. for me that would be a disaster) Why would you think it wouldn't be long enough??
> 
> But I have to be honest no way would I put my DX on an uneven surface.. Oberondesign.com is coming out with a combo cover and platform (but not a flip top) should be early July


thanks for your response!

I've read detailed reviews of this configuration. One person said that the angle is almost vertical and there no way to decrease the angle as the clasp is rather short. It would be nice to have more slack so you could get a better stability; and more adjustment.

i'll just use some sort of stand to prop it up. No big deal.

Thing is , the DX cases i've seen so far are rather pricey. The K2 cases are cheap in comparison.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Like you, I am eagerly awaiting the Oberon DX covers before I make any purchases...
> 
> L


Yep, same here!


----------



## nancyney (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Patrizia,
My furbaby is Henry.  I also have another furbaby named Emma who is almost 15 and has Dogheimers.  It is sad.  Henry has his own agent, because hey, this is LA and what self respecting cute LA bichon DOESN'T have an agent? (That is his head shot)

To stay on topic, I still haven't received my fuchia Medge platform case.  I am waiting impatiently.  Henry lets me know when the UPS man is here.  Emma is deaf.

Nancy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I ordered the M-edge Platform in the mocha brown.  It looks like a good way for hubby to read and not have to hold on to the KDX in case he falls asleep.  Too funny.  I bought the KDX for Father's Day for hubby and I cannot get it away from him until after he goes to bed!  

Anyone know how to get amazon book in the .pdf format to be read on my computer via Adobe Digital Editions, an ebook reader for Mac and PC?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I am very interested as to when M-edge is going to release the e-Luminator light for the DX platform.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

I got the Platform case for the DX and it's rather nice isn't it?. Very nice leather and craftmanship. After using the functional, but perhaps unimaginative Amazon case it's a nice change.

I'm wondering what the space on the left side is as there isn't one on the right side . Perhaps this is where the light is supposed to go. Too bad they don't have the light presently because that might be workable. We shall see.

BTW, I bought the pebbled black. It's a bit much but i'm sure I'll like it (black is pretty safe bet)

(gee.. i'm posting my first case review...lovely)


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

Patrizia,

I am contemplating getting the Executive Leather cover for my DX.  I was interested in yours and others thoughts on the weight of the DX/cover.  You made the comment that the platform cover is nice because it makes the DX easier to read when it supports the weight.  I really don't use my kindle in this manner (standing up).  I was wondering if the DX with the Executive Cover is really that heavy such that it becomes uncomfortable to read for long hours? If so, then I might opt for the Amazon cover.  I am partial to M-Edge because I like the notion of having a built-in space for the light.

Also, on the previous post questioning your affiliations I would like to add my 2 cents.  Frankly, I did not know that you had any affiliations with any Kindle associated companies.  However for myself,  as a member of KindleBoards, it is hard to miss your posts given that you participate in so many and diverse discussions.  Without any exceptions I have found your advice insightful, honest, informative and sincere.  No one can ask of anything more.

I find it distasteful and upsetting that members like yourself who spend countless number of hours a day dispensing advice for little or no personal gain to be questioned about ulterior motives.  To them I say "shame on you" and to you I say "thank you".  Rest assured that there are countless number of people like me who not only want your advice but also cherish it.  Kudos to you and thank you again.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

ghum

Thank you so much for such a lovely post.. I, like many members here , strive to give information and help where I can.. I make no secret I am a fan of Oberon, their people and their designs.. but as you know I purchase other brands as well.. I really appreciate the kind words.

As far as the executive goes.. here is my two cents.. the Medge is FAR FAR superior to the amazon cover. it looks better.. its easy to use and I feel the weight is not that different.. for me though I find the the DX cover or no cover it does get heavy sometimes.. but thats why I like the platform and can't wait for Oberon.. they are trying to do a combination platform/book cover.. no promises yet but its in the works.

the prices are the same, so my recommnendation is the MEdge for that.. I don't like the amazon covers.. this one IS an improvement over the last however I would spend the money with Medge


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Just received the Brown Mocha leather MEdge Platform for our KDX and it fits great and is not too heavy.  We read it sitting on a table and sitting on our knee.  It is very stable and not tippy at all.  The weight is more with the cover on, but you can hold it directly between the front and back cover and it is very comfortable.  My hubby and I have read about 5 books already and love reading via Kindle.

I am waiting for the e-Luminator light, but cannot figure out how it fits in the Platform.


----------

